# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Alarum Lock

## HoL

Artifact No. 346 - Alarum Rim, apprentice/exercise. D: 19th century. CoR: France.



Sz: 229 x 144 mm (plus bolts and knobs). Mt: brass, steel. Wt: 3.322kg.

----------

